# Setting up wireless connection with laptop



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi all,

We recently purchased a Sony VAIO with Windows Vista and also a Netgear Wireless - N cable router.

My existing setup is two desktop pc's with a peer to peer connection both using Windows XP with one desktop being the server and the other being the client. The cable internet is shared between the two machines.

Our plan is to have the wireless router configured in such a way so that the laptop will working off the router but the other two desktops will be using the standed cable connection.

Is this possible at all?

Thanks,

Stanley


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure, that's a very normal configuration. My laptops here run wirelessly, but all the desktop machines are wired. That's what the router is for, there are ports on the back for wired connections, and an antenna for the wireless. :smile: Actually, I guess with the N router there are three antennas.


----------



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for the response John. I am just about to install the router but I am a bit concerned that this will interfere with the current connection. I still want one of my desktops to be the server machine for the peer to peer connection and have the new laptop as another client working off the cable connection through the router.

I’ll let you know how I’ll go.

Cheers,

Stanley


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Explain the "server machine"? Are you just sharing files/folders on the machine, or is this serving as the Internet gateway using ICS?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Johnwill, sorry to ask like this but could Stanza make a bridge connection with one wired and one wireless connection?
Will this make connection faster between PCs? And does he need to do some more corrections to make this bridged connection available to work properly ?
Vladimir...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no point to bridged connections with a router, that's why I'm asking how all of this is connected together. :smile:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

oh I see. thanks anyways


----------



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2003)

johnwill said:


> Explain the "server machine"? Are you just sharing files/folders on the machine, or is this serving as the Internet gateway using ICS?


The server machine is serving as the internet gateway using ICS.

One other question is will I have to connect both server and client machine to the wireless router or just the server machine? According to the installation manual for the NetGear router it says:

_'Connect any additional wired PCs to your router by inserting an Ethernet cable from a PC into
one of the three remaining LAN ports (of the router)'._

How will the ISC and the server machine be retained as the internet gateway in this regard?

Cheers,

Stanley


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a router, what are you using ICS for. There is no point to ICS here, and it'll only screw things up. Just connect all of the machines directly to the router, either wired or wirelessly.


----------



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok. So I guess I need to disable the internet connection setting on the server machine then?

Also, do I need to connect the client machine to the router using a straight through cable as opposed to a crossover (which was the cable tha was used to connect between server and client machines)? 

Thanks


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Stanza said:


> Also, do I need to connect the client machine to the router using a straight through cable as opposed to a crossover (which was the cable tha was used to connect between server and client machines)?
> 
> Thanks


*Hey mate,
johnwill WILL correct me ^-^ if I am wrong, but yes you need normal [patch] cable to connect PC and router...
Make sure wires will be:
orange-white, orange, green-white, blue, blue-white, green, brown-white, brown...*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Straight cables is correct. Here's some wiring help.

CAT5 Cable Wiring Diagram

HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN CAT 5, TWISTED-PAIR NETWORK CABLES


----------



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2003)

Great, so that mean I will now need 2 CAT 5 patch cables, one for each of the desktop machines to connecto the wireless router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, that's what would be required for wired connections to the router. :smile: Remember the cable from the router to the modem too...


----------

